
MongoDB {name: "mongo", type: "db"} - semerda
http://www.theroadtosiliconvalley.com/technology/mongodb-mongo-nosql-db/
======
devmach
This post is useless.. Some excited newbie writes his first thoughts on
MongoDB, which you can't gain useful information.

~~~
semerda
Ummm you can't get any useful information? There is a step by step Ubuntu
install guide, common MongoDB commands and insights on some differences
between RDBMS and NoSQL.. what were you looking for?

~~~
devmach
Something which doesn't exists on any other zillion blogs, something is not "
MongoDB 101 "...

If i want to install MongoDB on Ubuntu, i would use google, first result for
"MongoDB ubuntu install" is MongoDB's web site (
[http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Ubuntu+and+Debian+packag...](http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Ubuntu+and+Debian+packages)
). I think it would be better to follow these instructions.

The point is : If one wants to be useful for others, he/she should be write
about use cases and possible implementations (eg. " our e-commerce solution
and how we using mongodb")

